# Why i use hise



## d.healey (Jul 20, 2018)

I made a little video talking about some of the reasons I use HISE.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm editing start and end points of samples in Reaper at the moment. Even with transient splicing and automated velocity organization, it's still a pain. I'm intrigued alone by that auto trimming aspect of HISE! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sekkle (Jul 20, 2018)

Great thanks for sharing!


----------



## d.healey (Jul 20, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> I'm editing start and end points of samples in Reaper at the moment. Even with transient splicing and automated velocity organization, it's still a pain. I'm intrigued alone by that auto trimming aspect of HISE! Thanks for posting.


Are you using the spectral view in Reaper? It makes trimming much easier, I find it especially useful for release samples.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jul 20, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Are you using the spectral view in Reaper? It makes trimming much easier, I find it especially useful for release samples.


In fact I am  It is easier. It just gets boring and tedious after a few hundred or thousand samples lol


----------



## arcy (Jul 30, 2018)

Hise attracts me a lot mainly for its VST export capability, but only one active contributor and a poor and incomplete documentation makes me a little skeptical...


----------



## Tod (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi again David, may I ask how HISE handles sharp transients, like drums, piano, guitar, etc., where the start of the sample is much closer and a little more critical?


----------



## d.healey (Jul 30, 2018)

Tod said:


> Hi again David, may I ask how HISE handles sharp transients, like drums, piano, guitar, etc., where the start of the sample is much closer and a little more critical?


No idea, I haven't used any samples like that yet. If you've got very distinct transients though you might get good results straight out of Reaper's dynamic split tool.



arcy said:


> but only one active contributor


There are two but one is working on server side stuff which I guess is for handling licensing. Most free software projects start with a single developer (and 99% remain single developer projects). However unlike proprietary software you don't have to worry about the company folding and the software becoming obsolete, or a bigger company coming in, buying out the developer, and shutting down the product (like Keymap pro). I have far more confidence is a small public software development team (like the two guys who develop Reaper) working for passion than a larger group of anonymous coders working for a paycheck.



> and a poor and incomplete documentation


Really? Have you seen Kontakt's documentation... the HISE documentation on the website is actually pretty thorough (although some is a bit out of date) and almost every single command is documented within the user interface in the API explorer, you can just right click a command to see how it's used and double click it to insert it into your script.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 30, 2018)

Kontakt's application manual is actually pretty decent, I would say. It explains all the features and does have some handy tips. It's the reason I know so much about Kontakt  KSP reference, though...


----------



## d.healey (Jul 30, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt's application manual is actually pretty decent, I would say. It explains all the features and does have some handy tips. It's the reason I know so much about Kontakt  KSP reference, though...


But Kontakt is an end-user tool first and a developer tool second whereas HISE is only a developer tool.


----------



## arcy (Jul 30, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Most free software projects start with a single developer (and 99% remain single developer projects). However unlike proprietary software you don't have to worry about the company folding and the software becoming obsolete, or a bigger company coming in, buying out the developer, and shutting down the product (like Keymap pro). I have far more confidence is a small public software development team (like the two guys who develop Reaper) working for passion than a larger group of anonymous coders working for a paycheck.



Free !== open source, and Reaper isn’t neither free nor open source. Anyway, you are right David, when you say that is a pleasure working with software made by passionate people. As a developer I can confirm this, the software I developed is based on 99% of open source frameworks and libraries, and the criteria we used to choose the right one was the number of contributors, regular activity, a complete documentations, the number of reported issues, the number of commit in the last period etc...I’m very impressed about Hise. It seems more simple and modern then Kontatk on the sampler side. About documentation I meant that Module Reference is incomplete and there are only two video tutorial of 1 and 5 minutes respectively. Sampling its not all about scripting (where docs seems to be complete), but learning all the stuffs like module, mapping, routing, windows, management...not only for end-user but even for developer.
Anyway I’m very curious to start playing with it and see new deep video tutorials about sampling in Hise.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 30, 2018)

arcy said:


> Free !== open source


Darn tootin!



> Reaper isn’t neither free nor open source.


I know but it's soo close  some of its libraries are foss



> I meant that Module Reference is incomplete and there are only two video tutorial of 1 and 5 minutes respectively.


The module reference hasn't worked on my system for months so I haven't seen the condition of it for a while, but I was referring to the API browser. There are actually more video tutorial (I made them) that aren't on the HISE website yet, but if you click the YouTube logo on the videos that are there it will take you to my channel.



> Sampling its not all about scripting (where docs seems to be complete), but learning all the stuffs like module, mapping, routing, windows, management...not only for end-user but even for developer.


Yes I completely agree, in fact all of my videos so far have focused on these issues, I have yet to do any HISE scripting tutorials.


----------



## arcy (Jul 30, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Yes I completely agree, in fact all of my videos so far have focused on these issues, I have yet to do any HISE scripting tutorials.



Great! Thanks for your job and contribute David!


----------

